# Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas



## Der Ralf (9. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Ralf, 41 Jahre alt und entdecke gerade das Angeln zum zweiten mal in meinem Leben. Ich bin direkt am Rhein aufgewachsen ( 53859 - Rheidt ), wo ich schon mit 8 Jahren zum Angeln ging. Später wurden dann andere Dinge und Hobbies wichtig. Dazu der Job und die Kinder - die Angelei schlief leider etwas ein. Nun möchte ich nochmal "loslegen2 und plane am kommenden Wochenende eine Tour nach Hatenboer, wo ich dann auch ganz ordinär im Zelt kampieren werde :=)

Ich war da noch nie, und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir den ein oder anderen Tip geben würdet. Auf was gehe ich am besten, was wird da gefangen ? Welche Köder sind sinnvoll. Wie ich auf Google Earth gesehen habe, gibt es ja viele Wasserarme und Landzungen. Wo macht es denn Sinn, sich hinzusetzen ?
Ich würde mich über den ein oder anderen Tip oder Rat sehr freuen.

Allseits Petri Heil und bis dann

Der Ralf


----------



## Wohlstandskind (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

servus ralf,
also maas ist eigentlich nie verkehrt. eine mit wurm und eine mit totem köderfisch auf grund und du wirst schon den ein oder anderen fisch zu sehen bekommen 
oder du machst es wie soviele und angelst mit futterkorb und made, wobei das nicht mein fall ist.
Viel Spaß und ein fettes petri,
schreib mal wie es gelaufen ist


----------



## Der Ralf (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hallo Bruce,

danke für die Antwort.
dann werde ich mein Glück mal Deinem Tip entsprechend versuchen. 


DANKE !!!

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## dc1981 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hallo Ralf,

hast du dich schon entschieden "WO" du angeln möchtest und hast du schon die papiere?!?!?

ansonsten beim vvv gibt es wochenscheine für die maas und kanäle oder die maasseen.
die papiere kosten je 6€ die woche.


ansonsten schönen urlaub und petrie heil.


grüße daniel


----------



## Der Ralf (10. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hi Daniel,

ich werde am kommenden Freitag mein Zelt auf dem Campingplatz Hatenboer aufschlagen. Angeln möchte ich dann irgendwo in den umgebenden Gewässern, für die ich auch die Papiere schon habe. Wo ich mich da genau zum angeln hinhocken sollte, weiß ich noch nicht. Eventuel hast Du da ja noch einen Tip für mich.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Wohlstandskind (11. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

nabend,
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist doch "direkt" an dem Campingplatz eine Brücke(N280) die über die Maas führt, oder?wenn die möglichkeit und erlaubnis besteht dort zu angeln würde ich dort mal platz nehmen
Vielleicht lohnt sich auch mal ein kleiner Fußmarsch an den Schiffen/Booten vorbei mit dem Wobbler,Blinker,Gufi etc.
petri


----------



## Der Ralf (11. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hallo Bruce,

ich werde knapp 3 Tage da sein, da kann ich dann Verschiedenes mal ausprobieren.
Brücken und Konsorten sind ja immer für einen Fang gut. Allerdings will ich auch erst sehen, wie es dann mit dem Autolärm aussieht. Wir werden sehen. Wobblerei mache ich gerne nach dem ersten Kaffee frühmorgends. Da werde ich zum Frühstücksspaziergang mal die Angel mitnehmen 

In jedem Fall danke für die Tips. Sollte ich irgendetwas mit Hand und Fuß herausfinden, dann werde ich berichten.

Bis dann und always Petry Heil !!!

Der Ralf


----------



## Der Ralf (12. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hi,

eine Frage noch. Wie sieht es denn mit Nachtangeln aus. Laut Papieren ist das Angeln ja von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang verboten. Ich schätze, das muss auch eingehalten werden, oder. Ich frage, weil hier einige von guten Zanderfängen in der nacht ( zwischen 2 und 5 Uhr Morgends ) berichteten.

Bis dahin
Der Ralf


----------



## totaler Spinner (13. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Ich kann nur empfehlen sich an das Nachtangelverbot in den Plassen zu halten. Es wird viel kontrolliert, vom Land und vom Wasser aus. Laut Presseberichten sollen die Kontrollen noch verstärkt werden. Bis ende August geht Nachtangeln noch am Lateraalkanaal oder halt an der Maas. 
Nimm was stärkere Schnur und Vorfächer. Plassen und Maas sind zu Ufer hin ziemlich verkrautet, sonst gib es viele abrisse.


----------



## Der Ralf (21. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nun wieder im Lande und mein 3-Tagetripp nach Hattenboer war super. Bis auf den Regenguss gestern Abend war das Wetter der Knaller ( fast schon zu heiß ). Wir hatten viel Spass und das ein oder andere Bierchen wurde auch mitgenommen :=)

Leider tat sich bei der Angelei nicht viel. Wir haben es mit Köfi, Fetzen, Wurm und allen möglichen Kunstködern versucht aber die erhofften Zander blieben aus.
Auf Grund lief garnichts. Mit Pose und Wurm haben sich dann wenigstens ein paar Barsche erbarmt. Anyway - dann eben beim nächsten Mal.

Grüße
Der Ralf


----------



## Hotspot (22. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hallo Der Ralf oder andere Angler

Wie sieht es zur Zeit in den Maasplassen rund um Roermond mit der Algenblüte aus .?


----------



## Der Ralf (22. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hallo Hotspot,

ich habe nicht wirklich so den Vergleich, weil ich zum ersten Mal an den Maasplassen geangelt habe. Es gibt nahe dem Ufer schon recht viel Wasserpest. Das wo es am wenigsten strömt am meisten.
Dennoch findet man in Ufernähe immer Löcher, in denen man stippen kann. Weiter raus gab es gar keine Probleme und ich hatte auch keine nennenswerten Hänger.

Grüße
Der Ralf


----------



## Hotspot (22. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Danke

Gemeint waren allerdings die sogennnten Schwebalgen . In den letzten Jahren kam es häufiger vor das einige Seen vollkommen mit Blaualgen dicht waren .Sichtiefe gleich 0


----------



## Der Ralf (22. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

nein - diesbezüglich gab es keine Probleme. War OK.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (23. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

servus,
der oolderplassen ist voll mit blaualgen.
gruß


----------



## Maasjuppi (23. August 2009)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hallo zusammen 
ich angele in Maastricht und da ist der Algenbefall auch nicht besser. 
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi


----------



## RheinTim (1. November 2015)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Hi, ich wollte Mittwoch erste mal mit meinem eigenen Boot los. Weiß einer wie es im moment läuft?


----------



## Szczupakhunter (2. November 2015)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Fahre jede Woche Angeln aber vom Ufer aus. Nichts.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RheinTim (2. November 2015)

*AW: Hatenboer / Roermond / Maas*

Oh nicht gut. Werde es trotzdem mal versuchen.


----------

